# Apple & Polly Sweet Baby girls



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:wub: Bless these little girls. :wub: 

My husband sent me this link.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...47444&mtf=1

I'm just curious, does anyone work with Metropolitan Maltese Rescue?

Thank you.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Omg they're adorable!!!!! I know they will find a home really soon!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow Christine - those little girls have such 'human' expressions! I have noticed several folks on here from NY and NYC - maybe someone can help answer your question. But they look so funny - the little one on the left looks like the little fireball and the one on the right looks a little more on the 'I take it easy' side......tooo cute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Marie, Ralphie & Pacino's Mom works with Metro Malt.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 25 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733993


> I think Marie, Ralphie & Pacino's Mom works with Metro Malt.[/B]



Thanks Marj :grouphug:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

They are so cute. :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG! They are too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 25 2009, 06:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733946


> :wub: Bless these little girls. :wub:
> 
> My husband sent me this link.
> 
> ...


 Yes!!!! I adopted my Maltese from Metro Malts. I also fostered a dog through them. They are an excellent organization. I'll be glad to tell you anything you would like to know about Metro Malts!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just got to reading this post and went to check out the link. I'm so glad to see that the girls have been adopted!! :aktion033: I'm so glad they found their furever home.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Before we got Hunter Hubby and I were thinking of adopting from this agency but they only adopt to those in their metropolitian area (NJ, NY, CT) and they were unwilling to bend when we called them. I have heard only great things about them (as a rescue) though.


----------

